# Hamburg Reptile Show-this Saturday 4/30/16



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey gang,if your looking for quality dart frogs,bromeliads,plant cuttings,feeders,leaf litter,etc.,come on by and see us this Saturday 4/30/16 at the Hamburg Reptile Show! This is a great show for froggers,with many great vendors offering some real quality frogs/supplies! Hope to see you all this weekend!
Here is a list of some frogs that we will be bringing~!

Tinctorius:
Azureus
Brazilian Yellow-head
Citronella 
Dw.FG Cobalt
Matecho
Patricia
Robertus
True Sips

Thumbnails:
Arena Blanca Amazonicus
Chazuta imitator
Southern variablis
Tarapoto imitator
White Banded Fantasticus
Vanzolini UE line
Vanzolini EU line

Pumilio:
Rambala
Escudo
Cayo De Agua

Dendrobates:
Leucomelas (standard)
Green/Black Auratus ABG line
Highland Auratus

Thanks for looking! Any pre-show purchases must be paid in full and picked up Saturday!
Ron


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a proven or adult nikita tinc female that they could bring to Hamburg show?


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Gonna miss this one.... but I'll be at the next one.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there. Bringing pretty much everything here: www.frogsnthings.com


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------

